# Legs for a Jebo?????



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I've got the older style Jebo(Not Oddesya) 4 x 55W and want to get some legs for it.

Does anyone know where I can pick up a set or know anyone that's made legs for this fixture?


Thanks in advance!

-TF


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

I have the same lighting setup here Tetra.... If you find something, or have found something, please post it here. I've had no luck myself.

Grady


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

The only thing I can think of regarding the older Jebo is ro male something out of a couple blocks of wood.

Once I find the time, I'll try it and let ya know!


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

TetraFreak said:


> The only thing I can think of regarding the older Jebo is ro male something out of a couple blocks of wood.
> 
> Once I find the time, I'll try it and let ya know!


I was thinking about doing something up in 1/4" acrylic. The end pieces on the Jebo come off pretty easily and there is actaully a little bit of room to perhaps cut a couple of slots to slip in acrylic tabs. *shrugs* Something to fiddle with I suppose.

I've got some extra 1/4" acrylic and some 1/8" plexi laying around that I try to play with in the next week, see what happens. Sure would be nice to find some "bolt-on" for it though.

Grady


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know if this will work, but it doesn't hurt.

Try calling the folks at www.aquatraders.com and see if they have any available for you fixture. They don't have the legs listed for sale, but they do give them as free gifts. I'm sure if you contact them, they'll find something for you.

-John N.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ha
calling aquatraders.com
good luck with that
good suggestion, but the customer survice is horrible there
I have had them flat out hang up on me when I called to as a question.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Aquatraders replied within two days of me e-mailing them a question. I haven't tried to call them yet nor have I bought anything from them yet. Just my experience.


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well... here's what I got back from AquaTraders regarding the legs that they sell...
_The Odyssea fixture has a slot on the housing for the mounting legs to 
slide in. It seems not easy if you plan to modify the Jebo fixture 
housing.
Regards,
__[email protected]_​Looks like I'll get to play with some acrylic this weekend or so.

Grady


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

gtrewjr said:


> Well... here's what I got back from AquaTraders regarding the legs that they sell...
> _The Odyssea fixture has a slot on the housing for the mounting legs to
> slide in. It seems not easy if you plan to modify the Jebo fixture
> housing.
> ...


If you can get something to work, PLEASE Make a template for the cutting etc.

I'm sure that it would definately benefit all the DIYers out there. and the templates could be sold to the dealers for a nice profit!

:high5:


----------

